# Down



## PaulieG (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm going to be down a couple of rigs through today, for upgrades and maintenance. Back up by late tonight.


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2009)

At least you told us so we don't have to beat you up.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> At least you told us so we don't have to beat you up.



LOL. 50 lashes with a wet noodle.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 8, 2009)

Was that a crack on erocker's manhood?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks for the heads up Paulie.  Good luck on whatever you do


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Aug 8, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Was that a crack on erocker's manhood?



OMG..................
=    ="'


----------



## allen337 (Aug 8, 2009)

least you didnt tell them you sold 1 of your rigs to me. I wont tell em


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Paulieg! you have pleased erocker...  hehehe I'm watching ufc 101 hehehe good so far!


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 9, 2009)

You guys kill me...LOL. I'm back up, with minimal damage done.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 9, 2009)

paulieg did you get my pm?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 9, 2009)

griffin and anderson are about to fight! 

sorry for spaming..lol


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 9, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> paulieg did you get my pm?



Yeah. Just got busy and forgot to reply. I was really hoping you still had that log. I'm crappy with code, and I really don't want to pay for one. If you get ambitious, let me know.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 9, 2009)

sure thing bro.. i'm working on a few sql stored procedures and some crystal reports, but yea i hope i can find some time.. ohh Griffin just got beat!!


----------

